# Coffee, Tea or ?



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2004)

Out of curiosity I'm wondering what people are drinking.
This is the non-alchoholic stuff, so Bud isn't an option. 

This is partially also market research for a project I'm involved in.

This is Multiple Choice, so please pick all that apply.  If possible, please elaberate on your choices.

Thank you!


----------



## Spud (Apr 2, 2004)

Good fresh ground coffee, not the institutional garbage. Black. No need for latte's, but an americano (esspresso and hot water) will do. 

Green Tea or Yerba Matte if I can't get good coffee (carry the tea bags with me)

Tap water, but will buy bottle water if I hit a c-store and that's my only option. 

Cola or Red Bull if I'm feeling like I need a jolt.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 2, 2004)

Folgers Dark Roast at home.. though once in blue moon a fancy flavored coffee.. 
Fat free French vanilla creamer in my coffee .. no sugar other than what's in the above .. 
Used to drink it black but my tummy can't tolerate that anymore.

I haven't had a carbonated drink *soda* in Years.. 
After about noonish I switch from coffee to *growls at the discontinuation of Fruitworks*   Tropicana Peach Papaya or Juicy Juice.. 
Also drink Flavored non carbonated waters.. AquaCal is good stuff.. has no calories, no sodium.. but does have Vit C and Calcium fortification.

Green Tea outta the add your own water to the premix.. Sometimes Raspberry Tea 

Cappucino once in a great while.. kinda rich and not an everyday beverage.

Not into Starbucks or fancy schmancy coffees.. though when we peruse Borders Books.. have to make a visit to the coffee bar and procur a Frozen coffee 

Good luck on your adventure Bob~!!

Me


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 2, 2004)

At home, I mostly drink juices, ice tea and water, when I do drink something hot.  It's not usually a regular tea or coffee, but I do have them available.  I usually drink flavoured coffees (ie hazelnut, irish cream) and Teas, (ie Green, vanillia (my fav), and green teas like jasmine etc.)

If I go out to a coffee shop, I'll drink simillar to above, plus capachinos hot and cold, etc..  Also especially durring the winter months, don't forget Hot Chocolates.

Dot
:boing2: 
_too much caffine_


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 2, 2004)

We get our coffee from www.coffeeam.com We buy Ethiopian Yrgacheff by the 5 pound bag, which lasts about 3 weeks for the two of us, and grind it fresh. We will also buy a pound of some other good coffee when we order, and maybe a pound of decaf. We are coffee achievers.

Now, when I buy coffee out, I think Dunkin Donuts is pretty good for a buck and a half. Only occassionally will we splurge for a mochachino/cappuchino sissy coffee at Starbucks ... usually while we are at the local Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 2, 2004)

Folgers Columbian Coffee every morning with a splash of fat free french vanilla cream and skim milk. 

A glass of skim milk with breakfast and dinner.

Tap water all day.

In the car - bottled water and/or Diet Pepsi


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2004)

Coffee almost any brand (about 8 cups a day)  But fresh ground when I can get it
Tea black and strong
Soda (way to much soda)
spring water when posible , if not tap or bottled


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2004)

For me, I drink milk (plenty of it), Powerade (mountain blast is my favorite flavor), and plain water.  My husband prefers (addicted) to drink caffeinated pops, so I do drink these once in a while, but pop isn't my favorite. 

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 3, 2004)

I drink mostly fruit juices (  Cran-type and OJ ) and water.

I do have the occasional beer on Friday or a hot cider once in a while.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 3, 2004)

Was in Europe for a spell, and learned to appreciate real coffee there. Can't stand "American" coffee (used to be a saying among the Europeans in mixed company groups: "don't let the americans make the coffee".).  I do without if Folgers and other Amderican industrial/commercial roasts are all that's available.  Also, either try to drink about 10 cups green tea per day, or supplement with powdered green and white tea caps.

Dring spring water.  Also, when the whole "alkaline foods are good for you" fad hit the diet world, I pH tested bottled waters, and found Volvic and Evian to be the most alkaline.  Would have poo-poo'd the whole thing, but have noticed improved recovery times and decreased bruising and tenderness when I drink high-alkaline content waters and foods (i.e., "cold green soups", Barley and Algae greens, wheat grass, etc.).  If I start to get a zit, I can pound a bunch of super-green mix stuff, and it goes away without forming.  If I can't find any in the formative stages, it'll grow to hideous proportion.  Also, if I'm myalgic -- stiff, sore muscles post-workout or like I'm catching a cold -- alkaline schtuff intake seems to lower the achiness.  THEORY (in bold, because the research evidence is weak) states that it affects cortisol levels, and hypercortisolemia is supposedly the cause of the myalgia.

There does seem to be evidence of a link between inflammatory states and higher acidity in blood draws (even though it's still within normal range), and with the growing research recognizing inflammation as the culprit behind heart disease and stroke, I'll use every trick I can get my hands on.  I have familial high cholesterol at 410 with piss-poor HDL/LDL ratio, AFTER med control.  Have to try dietary and supplemental influences, even if they seem silly or lack empirical support.  Otherwise, I'm in the top statistical range for taking a dirtnap reeeaaaall soon.

Namatse!

Dr. Dave


----------



## Shodan (Apr 4, 2004)

I drink tap water (but not nearly enough), soda- mostly diet.....but not right now during the Lent season- gave it up for Lent, lots and lots of fat free milk and in restaurants, usually iced tea.  I do like to get the Raspberry Snapple iced tea when I buy a drink at a convenience store or lemonade.


----------



## pknox (Apr 4, 2004)

As for the iced tea, I do drink the store-bought in a pinch, but I prefer to make it myself, in the Southern "Sweet Tea" style.  There are more ways to make this then there are leaves on trees, but here's how I do it (those of you south of the M-D line can tune out now, as y'all have heard this since you were knee-high to a junebug.  ) :

Start boiling a full kettle of water.
Add about 10 Teabags (Lipton's fine) to a gallon pitcher.
Pour the water into the pitcher after it boils.
Let steep for about 3 minutes; add a bunch of sugar while the tea's still hot.
Use a wooden spoon to scoop out the teabags.  
Take a collander, and line it with a paper towel.  Get a bowl or another pitcher.
Pour the tea through the collander and paper towel, and into the other receptacle.  This filters it again, and seems to improve the color too.
Add more sugar (tea should still be hot), and then let sit in the fridge as long as you can stand it.


The stuff's good and sweet, but doesn't taste artificial like the store stuff that uses corn syrup.  The most important thing is to add the sugar while the tea's still hot, as that lets it dissolve properly, and keeps it from being gritty.  You can add a sprig of mint or something while it's in the fridge too, if that's your thing.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 4, 2004)

My Uncle owns a "specialty" coffee company, and as a result my house always has gourmet coffee in it, so I drink a lot of that...

I drink soda occasionaly, (But only Diet)

And I drink Gatorade when I am "thirsty"


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 4, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> My Uncle owns a "specialty" coffee company, and as a result my house always has gourmet coffee in it, so I drink a lot of that...
> 
> I drink soda occasionaly, (But only Diet)
> 
> And I drink Gatorade when I am "thirsty"


And you also drink home-brewed beer....correct?


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 4, 2004)

Fruit2O!!!!!!!!!!   Flavored water and plain water.  

Fruit juices have too much sugar for me, although once in a while I'll get diet V8 splash.  

Soda dissolves my bones and either has way too much sugar or will give me cancer.  

Not a tea person, just have never liked it.

The only coffee I like (the sissy drinks) has way too much sugar in it so I don't drink it anymore.  And it's rather expensive.  My very very very favorite coffee drink is a thing called a Milton Milkshake from one of the local coffee places back home.

But now, it's just water.........


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> And you also drink home-brewed beer....correct?


Techno no longer drinks the home-brew...he has BECOME the home brew!  Just check out his avatar... it even says he was vat grown. :uhyeah: 

I drink coffee, coffee and more coffee.  Maxwell House french roast is all the wife will drink but I grind my own dark roast beans once in a while when she's at work or school.  When I'm on the road I'll drink whatever the truck stop has on hand (warning!! do NOT drink the coffee at a Petro station.  I could fuel my truck with that stuff).  I also drink bottled water and red bull for hydration before and after training.  Our water has a good deal of lime in it here at the house and tastes horrible.  Oh, yeah, nothing but coffee in the coffee either.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 5, 2004)

Pop, soda, whatever you call it. I drink Coke and Pepsi interchangably and I drink it in mass. I used to drink it even more, but I have been trying to be just a little more healthy. I'm down to 2 or 3 a day now. I also drink a ton of OJ and some other juices. Finally, I drink tap when I am working out (and there is no pop handy). I love milk, but for some reason don't drink it much. Oh and I have recently re-discovered teas of various types.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 5, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> And you also drink home-brewed beer....correct?



Actually I Brew more of it than I drink.  If I make 5 gallons, (approx 2 cases) I might drink a 6 pack of it.


----------



## Akula (Apr 5, 2004)

Water - quite a lot of it.

Tea - The whole range of Black, Green, and White.  I buy it loose, and blend my own, sometimes coming up with quite interesting combinations.  A current iced favorite is a blend of half Yunnan and half of another called "Blood Orange Green" with a small amount of unprocessed sugar - very smooth.  I really try to avoid packaged teas (or as a Russian friend of mine called it once, 'Tea in a diaper'), because the flavor isn't as clear.

Coffee - never had it, so I've never developed a taste for it.  This caused confused looks when I was in Europe, something like 'You're an American, you have to like coffee with breakfast'  I just sat back and drank my tea.


----------



## someguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Water juice and milk. I rarely drink a soda.
As for what type of juice most anykind is ok.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Apr 6, 2004)

Coffee and water are the only things I drink.

For coffee its Starbucks or Caribou ONLY.  I buy it for home too.  Just straight up coffee, not the latte, cappacinos, mochas or any other stuff, just straight coffee. :burp:


----------



## rschoon (Apr 6, 2004)

cheap (folgers or what's on sale) coffee in the morning, an occasional Mountain Dew and bottled or filtered water.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 9, 2004)

MartialArtsChic said:
			
		

> Coffee and water are the only things I drink.
> 
> For coffee its Starbucks or Caribou ONLY.  I buy it for home too.  Just straight up coffee, not the latte, cappacinos, mochas or any other stuff, just straight coffee. :burp:


Can't stand the Starbucks coffee.  Every cup of it I've ever had tastes like it's burned.  We have a chain of coffee shops in town called Mill Mountain Coffee and Tea.  They have some great coffee.  I too drink my coffee straight up.  Some one asked once how I took my coffee and I said "Hot and black"  The common reply to that is "Is that how you take your women too?"  (she WAS rather cute).  I replied, with a sardonic smile, that if my coffee were like my women it would be cold and bitter. :asian:


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki (Apr 9, 2004)

Myself, I drink about 5-6 cans of coke a day. I'll probably be dead in 10 years but I'm trying to balance it out by drinking one bottle of water for every two cans.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 9, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> We have a chain of coffee shops in town called Mill Mountain Coffee and Tea. They have some great coffee.


And cakes/pies!


----------



## Fightfan00 (Apr 11, 2004)

I tend to drink water or gatorade usually but lately i've been drinking a lot of soda which I know isnt good for anyone.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 12, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> And cakes/pies!


  Yes, they do have good cakes and pies there.  When I first began driving for the company that I drive for now I would fill in for who ever was out.  One of the routes was a small delivery truck that dropped off mats, mop heads and cleaning rags to places.  I ran that route for several weeks and every time I delivered they insisted that I grab a cup of coffee and something to eat as I left the building.  Not as expensive as a Starbucks and the coffee was better.


----------



## shasticon (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't stand coffee or tea.  I drink plenty of tap water, filtered through a Brita pitcher if I'm at home but straight from the municipal supply if I'm at work or a friend's house.  I'll usually pick up a liter bottle of Aquafina or Dasani about once a week and refill it two or three times a day.  I used to drink sodas by the case, but a couple of years ago I started cutting down.  Now I pick up a couple of two-liters of Diet Mountain Dew when I buy groceries, maybe get a twenty-ounce when I fill the truck up with gas, but that's about it. Oh, and no restaurant in the world carries Diet Dew, so I have to resort to Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi if I go out and I don't feel like water.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok since I posted.. I have totally given up all my fruity drinks.. yep.. just coffee and water now.. and I was soooooo ANTI Plain water.. but I have given in and so be it.. I am even drinking tap water.. yeah I know.. blech..


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 12, 2004)

Try Fruit2O!   Really, I don't own stock in the company although the way I drink it, I probably should!  No calories, no sugar, tastes great!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 12, 2004)

Before I got in to recovery (from alcoholism :drink2tha ) I used to drink coffee a lot. Loved it. But now it makes my stomach twitter and shake and just be plain ornery so I avoid it. Tea (hot or cold) is alright with me. Love green tea (hot or cold Arizona) and what it can do for you. 
But I tend to stick with Mt. Dew 90% of the time. Otherwise it'll be a healthy mix of fruit juices (orange and pineapple juice is a fav.) and water when I'm caving or hiking.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a Jew by Osmosis.. and I can't .. I absolutely refuse to pay the prices they want for flavored water.. I 'goink' at buying spring water *G*
I do like the AquaCal... calcium and Vit C enhanced and no sodium.. but damn they charge way too much~!


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 12, 2004)

True.......Costco's not too bad though.......and I drink it.


----------



## redfang (Apr 14, 2004)

Starbuck's coffee that I make at home, water, tap and bottled, skim milk and OJ and grape juice mostly.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 16, 2004)

Juice and vitamin supp first thing followed by black coffee without sugar or with sugar alternative , green tea cold in the morning , milk during the day, water and green tea at night.

No sugar / no coke / no soda.  Lemon juice if I have some.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 16, 2004)

Grind my own coffee, get it from Kauai, they ship it every month. We are definitely hooked on it.  No chemical taste at all.  I like Dark Peaberry the best but Blue Mountain is good too.  They have a great free coffee tasting bar there on Kauai and I really got revved sitting there for a couple of hours.  We probably would all have heart attacks doing that before a exercise session. 

I drink juice very sparingly, occasionally., and also alot of water.  TW


----------



## MikeMartial (Nov 17, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Grind my own coffee, get it from Kauai, they ship it every month. We are definitely hooked on it. No chemical taste at all. I like Dark Peaberry the best but Blue Mountain is good too. They have a great free coffee tasting bar there on Kauai and I really got revved sitting there for a couple of hours. We probably would all have heart attacks doing that before a exercise session.
> 
> I drink juice very sparingly, occasionally., and also alot of water. TW


 
Wow, and I thought I was alone in my level of addiction! I get my coffee from a local roaster, who is very selective about what he brings in. Jamacian Blue Mountain has been one of my all time favs, but I'm a regular Tanazian Peaberry drinker myself 

I've tried switching to good, healthy green teas, juice, etc etc. But, hell, it ain't gonna kill me. Java forever!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 19, 2004)

you _can _have the best of both worlds you realise..............  :0 :0 :0 :uhyeah:


----------



## halie18 (Sep 30, 2022)

TigerWoman said:


> Grind my own coffee, get it from Kauai, they ship it every month. We are definitely hooked on it.  No chemical taste at all.  I like Dark Peaberry the best but Blue Mountain is good too.  They have a great free coffee tasting bar there on Kauai and I really got revved sitting there for a couple of hours.  We probably would all have heart attacks doing that before a exercise session.
> 
> I drink juice very sparingly, occasionally., and also alot of water.  TW



I never grind my coffee but now looking at the Weber HG-1 here and from what I saw at $1000 definitely not cheap. I've never been too sure about the quality of the budget grinders and although I appreciate that once ground the coffee quickly loses its quality, it just makes me think at what point does the better quality grinder pre-ground outweigh having a budget grinder


----------



## Steve (Sep 30, 2022)

halie18 said:


> I never grind my coffee but now looking at the Weber HG-1 here and from what I saw at $1000 definitely not cheap. I've never been too sure about the quality of the budget grinders and although I appreciate that once ground the coffee quickly loses its quality, it just makes me think at what point does the better quality grinder pre-ground outweigh having a budget grinder



I purchased a Niche Zero grinder a few years ago and am very happy with it.  Works well with for coffee and espresso.  There are some others in the $600 or so range that are also really good for espresso.  And you can get great grinders for coffee for less than that.  

You definitely get what you pay for with grinders.  And based on my own experience, the grinder is as important (or more important) than the brewer.


----------



## halie18 (Oct 2, 2022)

Exactly, I and my family prefer to use a grinder on the brewer. Thanks for your kind reply


----------

